# "Waiting for users to connect to your adhoc network"



## cjmarquardt (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm on Vista 32bit, with a NETGEAR WG311v3 WLAN card.
On my computer, everytime I start up, the standard "currently connected", it connects, i.e. the little blue disk appears in the bottom right-hand corner of the computer. The NETGEAR app then fires up, and it disconnects, and then does not reconnect, and just says "Waiting for users to connect to your adhoc network", and I have to disconnect, then reconnect to my network, and then it works fine :S
Not a real problem, but damn irratating over a while 
Also expierence large lag spikes and constant DC's, but hey, thats Vista wireless for you ^^


----------



## yasinakgun (Jan 5, 2010)

i'm having precisely the same problem here, it just makes absolutely no sense. 

can anyone help me?


----------

